# [Closed and done for now ty!]Come spin the wheel to win! - Crescent moon chair, Manga library wall, Pastel Teacup ride, Ironwood items etc



## Ariellati (Apr 26, 2020)

Last Update: Done for now! I will still pm those you posted!

Update: If I like your post please check your pm's! 

Hello all!

This is my first time hosting a chance thing so hopefully it goes well

Rules:
-1 spin per 5,000 bells or 6 spins for 25k
-Please drop off the bells in front of the wheel and once I grab the bells I'll give you the go ahead to spin!
-If your spin lands on the gold flower you win! You can *grab one prize per win*
-If interested* please leave a comment down below with your player and island name and how many spins you want *and I'll pm you a dodo code
-If pm'd please hurry to get here so I don't have anyone waiting,*if you take longer than 10mins I will move on to the next person *and accommodate next
-*If you take more than one prize per win I will end the session right away and end this event*
-I will take 1 person at a time
-You're welcome to shop at my Nook's Cranny and Able sisters but* please don't take more than 10mins in total* while you're in my town
- Please don’t pick my flowers or talk to my villagers ty!

Some of the prizes that are up for grabs:

NMT’s
Crescent moon chair item
Pastel teacup ride item
Manga library wallpaper item
lots of 99k bags
Some ironwood items
Some Sahara wallpapers and rugs
Gold Nuggets
Random DIY’s


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 26, 2020)

ill spin 6 for 25k


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 26, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> ill spin 6 for 25k


Sure! I'll pm you the dodo code c:


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ll spin 6 for 25k


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 26, 2020)

you know what, this sounds fun, i'll take 6 spins too :3

oh right, im Sakura of Clow


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 26, 2020)

6 spins for 25k please!

Big Ez from paradisimo!


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 26, 2020)

6 spins pls!


----------



## eli371 (Apr 26, 2020)

Will do 12 spins for 50k!
info in my sig!


----------



## Aeris (Apr 26, 2020)

oh this seems fun. 6 spins for 25k please if I get the chance to get in. =)

Aeris of Elysium


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 26, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> I’ll spin 6 for 25k


pm'ng you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



SakuraJD said:


> you know what, this sounds fun, i'll take 6 spins too :3
> 
> oh right, im Sakura of Clow


Sure you're next! I'll be pm'ing you in a bit c:

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Big Ez said:


> 6 spins for 25k please!
> 
> Big Ez from paradisimo!


Hi! Will be pm'ing you in a bit!


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

i’ll do 6 spins for 25k, please! i’m xara from axolotl c:


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 26, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> 6 spins pls!


Hi pm'ing you now!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ll spin for 25k 
Would love to stop by!

IGN: Savannah
Town: Lublin


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2020)

This sounds fun!  12 spins for 50k?

Edit: Forgot info.  Emmaka from Destiny


----------



## fashions (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll do 6 spins for 25k! 
EDIT: forgot to say my island/ IGN is in my sig!


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 26, 2020)

eli371 said:


> Will do 12 spins for 50k!
> info in my sig!


Hi sorry for the wait! I will be pm'ing you next c:

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Aeris said:


> oh this seems fun. 6 spins for 25k please if I get the chance to get in. =)
> 
> Aeris of Elysium


Hi sorry for the wait! I'll be pm'ing you next c:


----------

